# Highlander vs. Grand Cherokee



## El Bishop (May 26, 2013)

Hi

My family (me, wife and three year old) are considering new cars to get us to the snow (Sugarbush, I hope) reliably and safely most weekends next season.  We're trying to decide between the Toyota Highlander and Jeep Grand Cherokee. Anyone have any thoughts on these and on one versus the other.  We would also like to be able to tow a boat and drive on beaches too, to the extent that factors in.

Thanks for any insight.


----------



## twinplanx (May 26, 2013)

I think the Highlander is a nicer vehicle, but that full time 4 wheel drive is a major turn off. I have owned neither. Just mho.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 26, 2013)

I would take any Toyota vehicle over the American companies equivalent.  Dont just buy what feels/looks great now, but look at how that vehicle will hold up.


----------



## hammer (May 26, 2013)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I would take any Toyota vehicle over the American companies equivalent.  Dont just buy what feels/looks great now, but look at how that vehicle will hold up.


Know that it wasn't in the comparison, but I don't care how reliable the latest 4Runner may be, after test driving one I would not care to own one.

The Highlander is nice but IMO the overall feel doesn't match that of the Jeep GC.  That said I do agree that you will have a better chance of fewer maintenance issues with the Highlander.  Boils down to what is more important to you.


----------



## Glenn (May 26, 2013)

The Highlander is built on a front wheel drive Camry platform. The Jeep is a slightly modified Mercedes ML platform. The current Grand was engineered when Chrysler was owned by Daimler. My inlaws have a highlander. It's okay; but not my cup of tea.


----------



## Edd (May 27, 2013)

If "reliably" is important criteria then the Highlander is a no-brainier in my book.


----------



## HD333 (May 27, 2013)

My old man has a Highlander Unlimited and he loves it. Drives very carlike and its comfortable. He puts snows on in the winter and has never had an issue. It does feel like you are riding lower than other SUVs I have been in. Not sure of the towing capacity but he is able to tow a small trailer with no problem. The Highlander does have a small fold flat 3rd row if you ever need it in a pinch. 

I would think the Jeep would have a better towing capacity( just guessing ) and I wound feel more confident driving on the beach in a Jeep.


----------



## twinplanx (May 27, 2013)

Oh disregard my previous comment. I was thinking of Toyota Landcrusier. I assume the Highlander is not full time 4WD ...


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 27, 2013)

Edd said:


> If "reliably" is important criteria then the Highlander is a no-brainier in my book.



Agreed ! jeeps are a distant second on this criteria .


----------



## crank (May 27, 2013)

I have 210k on my '03 Highlander.  I bought it because Consumer Reports rated it very highly for reliability (just under the Honda Pilot). I liked it's smooth ride better than the Honda and better than the Jeep.  I take a lot of road trips: skiing, camping, beach vacations at Cape Cod...  It has been a great vehicle and has been through a lot of hairy roads in heavy snowstorms and never got stuck.  (I tend to head north when the snow is falling).  I don't even bother with snow tires.

The car is still going strong and I still drive it on long road trips.  I have only put routine maintenance into it and had the aiming belt changed at 120K just as a precaution.  I think it is full time 4wd.  If she ever quits on me the first vehicle I will look at will be another Toyota Highlander.


----------



## gostan (May 27, 2013)

It is early in the game, but my Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited that I purchased in December 2010 has had zero problems.  It is a completely different vehicle than a Highlander.  And is a different Jeep than those of yore.


----------



## hammer (May 27, 2013)

crank said:


> I have 210k on my '03 Highlander.  I bought it because Consumer Reports rated it very highly for reliability (just under the Honda Pilot). I liked it's smooth ride better than the Honda and better than the Jeep.  I take a lot of road trips: skiing, camping, beach vacations at Cape Cod...  It has been a great vehicle and has been through a lot of hairy roads in heavy snowstorms and never got stuck.  (I tend to head north when the snow is falling).  I don't even bother with snow tires.
> 
> The car is still going strong and I still drive it on long road trips.  I have only put routine maintenance into it and had the aiming belt changed at 120K just as a precaution.  I think it is full time 4wd.  If she ever quits on me the first vehicle I will look at will be another Toyota Highlander.



Not sure how the '03 vehicles are but I have had a few issues with my Highlander, '01 with almost 201K on it...all of which happened after the first 100K miles.



Tone ring (?) broke causing ABS to kick in on normal braking.  Had to replace entire one side of rear axle, cost almost $900.  Known issue.
Heat control knob broke...another known issue where the dealer solution is to replace the entire control unit (cost over $500).  Found a mechanic who could and was willing to fix the broken wires for less.
Replaced Catalytic Converter at around 180K miles.
AC Compressor and Condenser both went and have been replaced.  I fault the design in part because the compressor failures were due to lack of refrigerant which was due to condenser leaks...and there should have been a shutoff to prevent this.

We have been good on maintenance, following the schedule...including replacing the timing belt twice (recommended change interval is 90K and the V6 is an interference engine so a broken belt would be catastrophic)

I'm not saying the vehicle is not solid...actually, we just put in $2K fixing the AC a second time and putting new brakes and tires on so that it would be a good vehicle for our kids to use.  It still starts and runs well and I'd agree that with the right tires it does quite well in the snow.  Just want to make a point that not all Toyotas are trouble-free.


----------



## crank (May 27, 2013)

Hammer,  I had the heat control issue as well.  Dealer wanted to charge 5 hours of labor plus the 0ver $500 part.  I googled it and was able to fix it myself in under an hour with a wrench and a wondering iron.  The service manager at the dealer lied to my face when he tole me it was a real pain in the ass to take the whole dash apart and that's where the 5 hours labor came from.  I believed him until I googled the problem. To get to the part required prying off a cover around the dashboard controls and unscrewing 6 easy to access bolts...took all of 10 minutes.  Bastards!


----------



## bobbutts (May 27, 2013)

I'd go with the Highlander out of those two.  If you want something more beefy for towing, check out the Lexus GX460.  Chevy Traverse another one to consider.


----------



## marcski (May 27, 2013)

crank said:


> Hammer,  I had the heat control issue as well.  Dealer wanted to charge 5 hours of labor plus the 0ver $500 part.  I googled it and was able to fix it myself in under an hour with a wrench and a wondering iron.  The service manager at the dealer lied to my face when he tole me it was a real pain in the ass to take the whole dash apart and that's where the 5 hours labor came from.  I believed him until I googled the problem. To get to the part required prying off a cover around the dashboard controls and unscrewing 6 easy to access bolts...took all of 10 minutes.  Bastards!



IMHO, dealers are the biggest rip-off for repairing vehicles. That is where they make their money.  These days with the internet, a dealer's cost is pretty much out there in the open. They won't stay in business if they only make $500 over invoice plus whatever incentives a dealer may get....still is at best $1000 profit.


----------



## Newpylong (May 27, 2013)

Though I see it's not in the running, test drive the 4Runner at the same time as the Highlander. I have had nothing but 4Runners for the past 20 years and can't say enough good things about them - though I'm not entirely sold on the looks of the latest generation (my current is 2005).

Good luck.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 28, 2013)

Such a shame what Toyota has done to the 4-runner.  IMO, it was one of the best looking SUVs on the road for 20 years and they completely ruined it.


----------



## twinplanx (May 28, 2013)

crank said:


> I have 210k on my '03 Highlander.  I bought it because Consumer Reports rated it very highly for reliability (just under the Honda Pilot). I liked it's smooth ride better than the Honda and better than the Jeep.  I take a lot of road trips: skiing, camping, beach vacations at Cape Cod...  It has been a great vehicle and has been through a lot of hairy roads in heavy snowstorms and never got stuck.  (I tend to head north when the snow is falling).  I don't even bother with snow tires.
> 
> The car is still going strong and I still drive it on long road trips.  I have only put routine maintenance into it and had the aiming belt changed at 120K just as a precaution.  I think it is full time 4wd.  If she ever quits on me the first vehicle I will look at will be another Toyota Highlander.


 
Ok, I don't want to sound like a dick. But how does one own/drive a vehicle for that length of time/miles & not know what the wheels are doing? I think full time 4wd & All Wheel Drive are different animals. I assume with full time 4wd all 4 wheels spin all the time & AWD  transfers power from the wheels that slip to the wheels that grip.  Personally, I'd prefer a vehicle with a transfer case... 
Sorry, not trying to pick on you, just confused ;-)


----------



## marcski (May 28, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> Ok, I don't want to sound like a dick. But how does one own/drive a vehicle for that length of time/miles & not know what the wheels are doing? I think full time 4wd & All Wheel Drive are different animals. I assume with full time 4wd all 4 wheels spin all the time & AWD  transfers power from the wheels that slip to the wheels that grip.  Personally, I'd prefer a vehicle with a transfer case... 
Sorry, not trying to pick on you, just confused ;-)



While generally, I agree with your last statement...there was nothing like the grip on the road I used to get from our '00 GC when I locked the hubs and put her in 4WD as opposed to the regular AWD  mode. So, it depends what you're looking for.


----------



## hammer (May 28, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> Ok, I don't want to sound like a dick. But how does one own/drive a vehicle for that length of time/miles & not know what the wheels are doing? I think full time 4wd & All Wheel Drive are different animals. I assume with full time 4wd all 4 wheels spin all the time & AWD  transfers power from the wheels that slip to the wheels that grip.  Personally, I'd prefer a vehicle with a transfer case...
> 
> Sorry, not trying to pick on you, just confused ;-)



The Highlander is AWD but IIRC the power balance is closer to 50/50 on a regular basis, unlike some vehicles where the split is more biased towards FWD or RWD.  It is not true 4WD.

The Jeep GC base models are AWD as well although I think their bias is a bit more towards RWD.  If you go with the upgraded models (Limited or Overland) you get a lot more off-road capability.

IMO if you take a vehicle off-road regularly the ability to lock all 4 wheels in (true 4WD) is the way to go.


----------



## crank (May 28, 2013)

No it is a 4wd.  But no locking hubs .  4wd drive does not mean all wheels are powering...just one in the front and one in the back, the ones with the least resistance.  Not the best system if you are stuck in a snowbank.


----------



## twinplanx (May 28, 2013)

crank said:


> No it is a 4wd.  But no locking hubs .  4wd drive does not mean all wheels are powering...just one in the front and one in the back, the ones with the least resistance.  Not the best system if you are stuck in a snowbank.



...so it's not really 4x4 then! There is so much more involved in this equation. Perhaps enough to warrant a new thread. Sorry for the highjack...


----------



## crank (May 28, 2013)

Yeah,  just 'cause it says 4WD don't mean it really is.  Subaru's AWD is closer to true 4WD.  However, I bought the car for it's smooth ride and what I assume is increased ability to drive in slick condition and it has not let me down....other than 1 snow bank which was really my fault.


----------



## Glenn (May 28, 2013)

4wheel drive harkens back to when the driver actually had to do something to get the vehicle into 4wd: Move a lever on the transfer case and in some instances, get out of the vehicle and lock the hubs. Most of what happens today is more of an AWD operation. It's a mix of inputs from the computer, clutch packs and viscous couplings.


----------



## marcski (May 28, 2013)

marcski said:


> While generally, I agree with your last statement...there was nothing like the grip on the road I used to get from our '00 GC when I locked the hubs and put her in 4WD as opposed to the regular AWD  mode. So, it depends what you're looking for.





Glenn said:


> 4wheel drive harkens back to when the driver actually had to do something to get the vehicle into 4wd: Move a lever on the transfer case and in some instances, get out of the vehicle and lock the hubs. Most of what happens today is more of an AWD operation. It's a mix of inputs from the computer, clutch packs and viscous couplings.



Yes, my '00 GC (that I mentioned above) had a lever on the case inside the vehicle.  Either 2 wd (rear), AWD or 4WD, which actually locked the hubs and you'd get major resistance when turning unless the wheels were slipping a bit in slick conditions, but that gave me amazing traction in really slick conditions.


----------



## glennz (May 28, 2013)

I've got a 2011 Jeep GC Overland.  Great vehicle.  I have had zero issues with it.  I head north every weekend in winter and it drives great in the snow with stock tires.  It's AWD, and it is selectable for the road/off road surface.  You can also raise or lower the vehicle based on the terrain.  I've also had it off road where I had to raise the vehicle and go to the equivalent of 4x4 and 4WD Low and it performed great.  The finish of the interior is great too, and comparable to any high end SUV (Lexus, MB, etc).  The 5.7L Hemi V8 is powerful and can tow anything that the chassis can handle.  I get about 15 MPG driving locally and 23 MPG on the highway.  I think the V6 would be underpowered with little gain in MPG.  I would recommend this vehicle to anyone.

Truth in advertising:  My other car is a Jeep Wrangler Unlimited Sport (4 door), so I'm partial to Jeeps.  I've had many Jeeps of various eras over the years, and the new ones are better than ever.  Comfortable, but made to go off road and operate in slop.


----------



## bobbutts (May 29, 2013)

IMO unless you are offroading AWD > 4WD
And if you are serious about snow driving be sure to get dedicated winter tires.


----------



## Newpylong (May 29, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Such a shame what Toyota has done to the 4-runner.  IMO, it was one of the best looking SUVs on the road for 20 years and they completely ruined it.



I guess I should be happy the 4Runner still looks like an SUV with elements of the old generations. It seems to be a trend of automakers to now make their SUVs look like crossovers/minivans now. The Ford Escape used to look good, it now looks like a minivan, absolutely slaughtered the looks. Same can be said for the Nissan Pathfinder. That also was sweet looking and now it looks like a Subaru.


----------



## colinmccormack (Feb 6, 2014)

jeep takes it by a landislide. its just more classic


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 7, 2014)

We had a highlander years ago...what a piece of SH!T!!! We had a lemon, but Toyota did not care. The Jeep wins hands down!


----------



## hammer (Feb 7, 2014)

andrec10 said:


> We had a highlander years ago...what a piece of SH!T!!! We had a lemon, but Toyota did not care. The Jeep wins hands down!


Must have been a lemon, usually I hear that these vehicles are quite reliable.  Ours was bulletproof for the first 100K miles, only significant issue was an oil pan replacement but that was the dealer's fault (stripped the nut threads).

Our 2011 Jeep GC is going along pretty well at 56K miles, overall it's running solid, but I'm glad we purchased the extended warranty.  Have had to replace the wireless ignition module to remedy a stall after start problem (happened outside of basic warranty), the temperature control display looks like it's ready to go, and the UConnect voice recognition is getting flaky as well.


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 7, 2014)

I am a 2005 4Runner owner...and Tacomas before that. Change the oil, they will go forever.

However I am turned off on their advancement towards more efficient engines. The 2014 Highlander is 25 mpg highway, the 2014 4runner only 22mpg. They've only managed to squeeze 1 more mpg out in 9 years since my model.

The new Grand Cherokees got excellent reviews, and it's 30 mpg. I just hope their reliability is better than older Jeeps. I would consider one as my next vehicle.


----------



## bobbutts (Feb 7, 2014)

Newpylong said:


> I am a 2005 4Runner owner...and Tacomas before that. Change the oil, they will go forever.
> 
> However I am turned off on their advancement towards more efficient engines. The 2014 Highlander is 25 mpg highway, the 2014 4runner only 22mpg. They've only managed to squeeze 1 more mpg out in 9 years since my model.
> 
> The new Grand Cherokees got excellent reviews, and it's 30 mpg. I just hope their reliability is better than older Jeeps. I would consider one as my next vehicle.


The worst green tech are low rolling resistance tires.. You get a slight bump in gas milage, but the trade off is increased stopping distance.


----------



## crank (Feb 7, 2014)

Newpylong said:


> I am a 2005 4Runner owner...and Tacomas before that. Change the oil, they will go forever.
> 
> However I am turned off on their advancement towards more efficient engines. The 2014 Highlander is 25 mpg highway, the 2014 4runner only 22mpg. They've only managed to squeeze 1 more mpg out in 9 years since my model.
> 
> The new Grand Cherokees got excellent reviews, and it's 30 mpg. I just hope their reliability is better than older Jeeps. I would consider one as my next vehicle.



I agree, yet I think there is likely a don't mess with success" attitude regarding the Toyota engine.  Mine now has 221,000 miles on it and just purrs right along.  It is smooth and quiet and cruises quite nicely at highway speed.  I am usually at around 75-80 up 91 or 89 or wherever.  Having sad that, I will likely look for a vehicle with better mpg as my next ride.  Hate to dial back to 4 cylinders but that is where I am leaning. Gonna start looking after 250K on the Highlander.


----------



## x10003q (Feb 7, 2014)

Newpylong said:


> I am a 2005 4Runner owner...and Tacomas before that. Change the oil, they will go forever.
> 
> However I am turned off on their advancement towards more efficient engines. The 2014 Highlander is 25 mpg highway, the 2014 4runner only 22mpg. They've only managed to squeeze 1 more mpg out in 9 years since my model.
> 
> The new Grand Cherokees got excellent reviews, and it's 30 mpg. I just hope their reliability is better than older Jeeps. I would consider one as my next vehicle.



The only Grand Cherokee that gets 30 mpg highway is 2 wheel drive (rear) diesel. The 4WD diesel gets 28 mpg highway. The diesel engine is only available on the Limited and more expensive models. The cheapest list price for a diesel seems to be 46.6K for  Limited. The diesel is a $4500 option and you must get the $3000 luxury group 2. That essentially makes the diesel a $7500 option.


----------



## awalker (Feb 7, 2014)

They're two fundamentally different cars. The newly-redesigned Highlander, which as has been noted is based on the Camry platform, offers far more interior room for the price, providing the functionality of a minivan in an SUV-like package. The Grand Cherokee, while smaller on the inside, is a more upscale, luxurious SUV. Both are great choices; if you don't need the third row seat offered in the Highlander, drive both and pick whichever you like more.

Lastly, on the reliability front, my wife and I own a 2004 Toyota 4Runner (110k miles) that has been an absolute nightmare, suffering from severe underbody corrosion that has required $4k+ in repairs to replace the exhaust system (which broke in two), the skid plate (which fell off on I-89), and all four brake calipers & rotors. I'd take my similarly-aged Audi's minor electrical issues any day over these severe structural problems that suggest to me that while Toyota builds generally reliable cars, they may not be as corrosion-resistant as others.


----------

